# Bloat?



## ruchika (Sep 13, 2010)

My puppy, Pepper, is 7 months old and I took her to the vet for her spaying. The vet has suggested that I do a procedure that will prevent bloat ( aka gastric dilatation and volvulus) along with the spaying. She said that large breed dogs like the GSD are especially susceptible to it and she is strongly encouraging all double barreled large breed dog owners to get it done. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've considered getting Jax "tacked" and it seems like a worthwhile procedure (I really don't know much about it though). Can I ask how much they want to charge for the procedure in addition to the spay?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

It is true that that large breed, deep chested dogs are susceptible to bloat, but I've never heard of a procedure to prevent it. I'd love to hear from some one with more info...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I would do this at the spay time. My vet does them often then. Since my boy won't have a spay, he will have a separate surgery for the gastropexy. I have known a number of dogs who have died from torsion. It is a worthwhile surgery to me.

The surgery can be done by an open method which is why it can be accomplished with the spay. It can also be done laparoscopically.


----------



## ruchika (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't asked her as yet...but she did say that it will be covered by insurance ( I have VPI for Pepper). I'll definitely find out and let you know.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would say its a worthwhile surgery. They basically tack the stomach in place permanently so it cant flip and cause bloat. it would definitely save you the possibility of a $7000+ emergency surgery later if heaven forbid she did bloat. How much extra would they want to charge you for the surgery? Shouldnt be too much since she'd already be open but still curious.


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

I have done some research on bloat (I wrote a paper for my Biology class last term), and I personally decided that once I get my GSD, I would have the procedure done. I lost my 4 year-old Jack Russell Terrier to GDV about seven years ago, and I don't want to have to go through it again!

When I researched it, the procedure, called a prophylactic gastropexy, should be around an additional $400 when included in a spay or neuter.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I believe that once the stomach is tacked a dog can still bloat but can no longer have gastric torsion (which is what kills them, not bloating).


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes,it can stop the quickly fatal torsion. Bloat can still occur. My vet charges 200.00 for prophylactic gastropexy. His have worked well. One vet in town, I have seen more than one failed pexy, so a vet who is good at it is important.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Seems like it would be worthwhile to me! Pimg bloated last year. She wasn't eating, drinking a ton of water, wasn't pooping, and was physically bloated (something that besides the name- isn't all to common apparently). I took her in immediately and my vet diagnosed it as GDV. Luckily, I caught it *just* in time before torsion accord. He concluded that had I went to work that day- I would have almost certainly come home to a dead dog. It was an extremely scary situation for me... If I could do it all over again- I'd definitely consider this elective!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My friend has all her GSDs gastropexied. My vet also has always pexies his own GErman Shepherds. I lost a dog to torsion and still feel guilty for not having had this surgery.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

If it were my dog I'd have the procedure done!!! I've had three dogs bloat w/torsion, all three were lucky and survived!

I had the procedure done to Bruiser last year when he had to have a tumor removed from his leg. He had experienced what I would call a "partial torsion" twice - it was quick but had all the symptoms of bloat w/torsion. He recovered both times and I felt this surgery was necessary in his case. If any of the other Hooligans require surgery I'd have it done!


----------



## ruchika (Sep 13, 2010)

*Thanks so much all...*

I will tell the vet to do the surgery when she gets spayed on Friday. I still have to find out how much the insurance will pay. But the vet is charging me about $500 for it. ( I am in NYC where everything is more expensive!)


----------



## Dakotasmom (Dec 17, 2010)

My parents had a Golden Retriever that died of Bloat 10 years ago. She actually bloated 3 times within 1 year. The first time she bloated / with torsion and had e-surgery and they tacked her stomach. She then bloated a second time w/ torsion (stomach came untacked) - had e-surgery again. The third time she bloated w/torsion and it was too late when they got home and found her to save her. Now this was 10 years ago and I think we have made great strides medically with animals since then - but my experience is that the tacking does not guarantee the stomach wont twist. But maybe they have a different method now vs then.


----------

